

Google's logo dives 20.000 leagues under the sea - pelf
http://newsgrange.com/googles-logo-dives-20000-leagues-under-the-sea-with-accelerometer-support/

======
autalpha
I thought this was cool so I looked at it. Other than moving the backgrounds
up/down left/right there's also -moz-transform and -webkit-transform. Their
attention to details is impressive each time :)

~~~
blinks
Did you notice that it uses accelerometer data? That's the most impressive
part to me.

